
Smart automatic image cropping based on areas of interest - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/smart_automatic_image_cropping_maybe_you_can_always_get_what_you_want
======
nadavs
When you automate the cropping of user-generated images in your Web
application, some images inevitably get cropped in less than ideal ways. This
article demonstrates how a content-aware algorithm can help to keep the areas
of interest in your crops, regardless of the overall image layout. Includes
code examples.

